# Kubota L4240 HST surging and jerky



## CopperClad (7 mo ago)

Hello all! I'm new here and looking for help. My L4240 has developed a very surgy and jerky hst. It almost is giving me whiplash and bouncing me off the widows. First thing I checked was the fluid level. It was low, I topped it off and the problem has progressively gotten worse since then to the point that it's unusable. It's been an awesome little tractor since I've owned it for the last 3 years. Engine rpms stay steady so it's not engine related. The forward reverse pedal is also very finicky about where neutral is now.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The pedal is adjustable.. but don’t try it w/o the instructions.!!


----------



## DIYOrangeDave (Jan 5, 2019)

Greasing the pedal may help


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

